

What is a good sales target for a sales person in SaaS? - nutanc
http://blog.kookoo.in/2014/11/what-is-good-sales-target-for-sales.html

======
nutanc
Please comment with your models. This will help in collaborating and coming
out with a good SaaS sales strategy

